# Signs & Symbols



## Bro Darren (Jul 21, 2013)

It's amazing, now that I have started my journey towards becoming a Mason, I have started seeing symbols around that I have paid no attention to in the past. 

Today on my drive home I saw 3 different cars with different symbols on their rear window and they are clearly men of the craft. 

It's kinda strange that these things have gone unseen in everyday life, but now I notice them. 

I may not be a mason yet, but seeing these symbols around me makes me feel part of it already if that makes any sense.


----------



## polmjonz (Jul 21, 2013)

I had walked past my hometown lodge in Watsontown, PA thousands of times and never identified it until this past winter when I visited the lodge.  Found many of my friends dads to be my Brothers even on of my middle school teachers.  Very good visit.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 21, 2013)

Symbols on cars are great.  Regularly I'll wave at someone and if they notice we'll wave back not knowing why I did so.  If they see my plates they'll often come back parallel to me and wave again this time both of us exchanging huge smiles.

This happens best with grand lodge.  Passing each other on the highway waving and then bingo there we are at some coffee place trading stories about lodge events in the last year and our wives chatting about stuff to do in town planning a get together to see (insert touristy stuff here).

Next - You'll start noticing our symbols on buildings some of which have never housed a lodge.  Or you'll start noticing orders of architecture.  Downtown you'll notice three columned buildings in a row.  Sure enough Doric, Ionic and Corinthian.


----------



## nostic (Jul 21, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Symbols on cars are great.  Regularly I'll wave at someone and if they notice we'll wave back not knowing why I did so.  If they see my plates they'll often come back parallel to me and wave again this time both of us exchanging huge smiles.
> 
> This happens best with grand lodge.  Passing each other on the highway waving and then bingo there we are at some coffee place trading stories about lodge events in the last year and our wives chatting about stuff to do in town planning a get together to see (insert touristy stuff here).
> 
> Next - You'll start noticing our symbols on buildings some of which have never housed a lodge.  Or you'll start noticing orders of architecture.  Downtown you'll notice three columned buildings in a row.  Sure enough Doric, Ionic and Corinthian.



I can imagine in the prehistoric era,before there was a language of any kind,man spoke and or communicated through gestures and symbols.through out centuries its always been the media of mankinds articulative nature.it will and always has been apart of who and what constitutes our evolution.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother kevin phfaam (Jul 29, 2013)

Not square this is a public place remember anyone can read this


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 2, 2013)

Nothing "secret" being said. The orders of architecture are studied in grade school, and any symbol on a car is pretty much public knowledge.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 2, 2013)

At least in texas, the orders of architecture are monitorial rather than ritual. But like was said, is historical knowledge already. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro Darren (Aug 2, 2013)

You only need to look on the outside of any lodge to see symbols. GL websites have a few and their meanings. In Melbourne, we have a 30 minute/weekly TV show from FreeMasons Victoria and they discuss the meanings of many of the symbols. 

From what I know, yes as the outsider, is that the stigma of secrets gives the general population the wrong conception of what freemasonry is all about. GL's are happy to discuss what "can be" discussed and do so very openly. Yes there are secrets, but that's not everything.


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 2, 2013)

*Signs &amp; Symbols*

Symbolism is an amazingly deep subject. It can be direct or indirect, out in the open or very subtle. If you look at the zodiac, and the other constellations, you will find those simples everywhere. A quick example the car Volvo. Volvo = vulva + the symbol for Mars/male virility. So what you see when you see a Volvo car logo it is depicting a sex act, very cunningly disguised. The golden arches of McD's = the sign of Aries. The 2 seater car called a "Mini"? Gemini the twins anyone? Anyone know of the "dodge ram"? Look up the symbol of the "dodge brothers" cars. It is a star of David. Judaism was founded in the age of aries the ram. They blow the rams horn. Nifty how that works eh? Freemasonry is an amazing way to be introduced to this subject but a true study of the Tarot is the master chapter.


----------



## otherstar (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Signs &amp; Symbols*



BEDickey said:


> Symbolism is an amazingly deep subject. It can be direct or indirect, out in the open or very subtle. If you look at the zodiac, and the other constellations, you will find those simples everywhere. A quick example the car Volvo. Volvo = vulva + the symbol for Mars/male virility. So what you see when you see a Volvo car logo it is depicting a sex act, very cunningly disguised. The golden arches of McD's = the sign of Aries. The 2 seater car called a "Mini"? Gemini the twins anyone? Anyone know of the "dodge ram"? Look up the symbol of the "dodge brothers" cars. It is a star of David. Judaism was founded in the age of aries the ram. They blow the rams horn. Nifty how that works eh? Freemasonry is an amazing way to be introduced to this subject but a true study of the Tarot is the master chapter.



Hence the Magus pose in you avatar (as above, so below)? Nice touch, my brother, nice touch!


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 2, 2013)

I was stupid enough as a non mason to study the way masons greet each other etc etc before I really took personal interest in the craft, and whenever I watch something on tv or just see two people are greeting each other in public I always catch myself watching them closely. Am I the only one? 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 2, 2013)

otherstar said:


> Hence the Magus pose in you avatar (as above, so below)? Nice touch, my brother, nice touch!



Yes!! I'm glad someone got it finally!

"that which is above corresponds that with is below, and that which is below corresponds to that which is above to bring about the One Thing."


----------



## LittleHunter (Aug 2, 2013)

Another way of saying "...thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven..." ;-)


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 2, 2013)

Just saw this on Facebook the guys are not impressed at all. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 2, 2013)

LittleHunter said:


> Another way of saying "...thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven..." ;-)
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Exactly correct, which shows that with out a doubt that all faiths spring from a single well. Hermeticism arose about 200 years before Christianity and are similar in many ways, but Hermeticism came about independently of Judaism. In India, you have the "Hindu trinity", Bhrama, Vishnu, and Shiva. Which corresponds to the Christian trinity but the Hindu faiths are 1000's of years older.


----------



## Aeelorty (Aug 2, 2013)

> > Hermeticism arose about 200 years before Christianity and are similar in many ways, but Hermeticism came about independently of Judaism.



I thought hermeticism was much older than christianity and originated with the greeks.


----------



## BillK (Aug 2, 2013)

polmjonz said:


> I had walked past my hometown lodge in Watsontown, PA thousands of times and never identified it until this past winter when I visited the lodge.  Found many of my friends dads to be my Brothers even on of my middle school teachers.  Very good visit.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Hey brother 401 is my Lodge as well!! I live in Watsontown!! Small world.

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Signs &amp; Symbols*

When the Dodge Brothers began using the double-Delta (1914) it wasn't even considered a symbol for Judaism, especially in a black/white scheme. They died six years later, and the use of the symbol ended in '38, probably due to the political climate in Europe (regardless of the original intent). Their logo strikes closer to the "as above, so below" meaning previously mentioned.

The problem with symbolism (and those seeking to find it within everything) is that it becomes easy to see what you want.


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 3, 2013)

trysquare said:


> The problem with symbolism (and those seeking to find it within everything) is that it becomes easy to see what you want.



To this I say, can you find it everywhere because it is truly everywhere? On your drink in the store, on the store as you drive in your car, on your car as you drive and drink your drink.



Also, why we know as Hermeticism did arise from ancient teachings, older then the Greeks, but Hermeticism as it is written and recorded Is about 200 years before Christianity.


----------



## Mac (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Signs &amp; Symbols*



trysquare said:


> The problem with symbolism (and those seeking to find it within everything) is that it becomes easy to see what you want.



This is exactly why I get so skeptical when people go "deeper" in our ritual, or try to argue the antiquity of the order.  Sometimes a cigar really is just a cigar.



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 3, 2013)

Mac said:


> This is exactly why I get so skeptical when people go "deeper" in our ritual, or try to argue the antiquity of the order.  Sometimes a cigar really is just a cigar.



This is a good point, and I'm glad you bring it up. Some people can get carried away. But as the great standup philosopher, George Carlin said "Some times a cigar is just a cigar, but sometimes it's a big brown dick!" I  dislike that many who dismiss the subject of symbology, or the mystical roots of Masonry dismiss everything about it rather then submit it to the "sniff test".


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 3, 2013)

There is certainly a place in between believing everything you think, and dismissing everything. It's called scholarly research, and unfortunately, is not done enough. Take your claim, Brother Dickey, that volvo = vulva; completely false. Both are Latin, but one means "I roll," and the other means "external portion of female genitalia." Your base premise was flawed, and therefore, your entire theory of the sex act is flawed.

We are humans, with amazing imaginations, but just because we believe it doesn't make it true. Today I saw dragons in the sky. It didn't mean the city was going to be torched, or that Deity was sending me messages, only that my imagination was enhancing the shapes of the clouds.


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 3, 2013)

*Signs &amp;amp; Symbols*

I would agree with you, except for the presence of the mars symbol behind the word Volvo, and he female symbolism of the car itself.( it's very safe, tough shell similar-chariot symbolism- female symbolism, it's "Boxy", a "box" is another name for the female reproduction organs). I believe if you look up Vulva in Scandinavian, it is Volvo. Just as some symbols Masonry are overt (square and compass), and subtle(the two balls and a cane). Just because it seems on the surface to be one thing, does not mean that is its only meaning.




Some more car symbolism, the car company Mazda is named after Ahura Mazda the high deity of the Zoroastrian faith. And the creator of that company  has admitted he is a follower of that faith and named it after Ahura Mazda.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Signs &amp; Symbols*



BEDickey said:


> I believe if you look up Vulva in Scandinavian, it is Volvo.



Two problems there; "I believe" does not qualify as research or evidence, and there is no language known as "Scandinavian." I went to the source, and asked a friend who is Swedish, and has a vulva, and she agreed that it is Latin for "I roll." Period.

Your arguments are the same as the ones the antis use against us, filled with self-determination (_ad nauseum_) and very little fact.


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 3, 2013)

*Signs &amp;amp; Symbols*

Well you can lead a horse to water, but can not make them drink. It is obvious you do have either a good amount of knowledge yourself, or a knack for research. But one must "look beyond what you can see". I could never convince you other wise and visa versa, but I will leave you with this. Who is to say the antis are completely wrong? Take Tarot for instance. I know many people think it is "evil" and for good reason, many people do use it for evil, and need to be called on it. But that does not make the Tarot itself evil. Albert pike talked about keeping things wrapped in illusion, to be revealed only to the truly initiated. Having studied these things for the last 2 has has taught me it does exist. But the great thing about the Craft is we don't have to, to get along.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 3, 2013)

So mote it be.


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 3, 2013)

*Signs &amp; Symbols*

So mote it be!


----------

